
Facebook Data Miner - How Much is Information Worth? - npk
http://www.facebook.com/jobs.php#Data%20Analyst
======
npk
How much is the information in facebook's database worth? Presumably, facebook
is trying to convert a user's information into dollars. Traditionally, this
task is called advertising - but I don't think advertising is the right word
anymore.

Can someone point me to the revenue of (1) blanket advertising (2) targeted
advertising. Finally, (3) does the targeted advertising from google differ
from the targeted advertising on facebook? My intuition says yes, but I'm not
sure I understand why. Sorry, this is more of a take than give post, but I'm
hoping it might spur some interesting discussion.

